# Pittsy's Official DW Sonax Deep Gloss Shampoo



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Sonax Deep Gloss Shampoo*

1st up i would like to thank the Sonax Guys for the shampoo samples:thumb:

Now everyone likes a nice shampoo, it is an integral part of the wash routine and can really make a difference to the enjoyment of the wash routine so lets see how this one fairs....

Sonax are a company we have all heard of and possibly have a larger presence on the continent where the products are widely used and widely available.

One of the most talked about Sonax products has become a staple in most peoples cupboards is the excellent Brilliant Shine Detailer, with this in mind i am hoping that the rest of the range lives up to the same standard.

*The Product:*

The Shampoo arrived in handy 25ml sample vial with a snap off lid.

The actual shampoo smelled of well.... ermm... washing up liquid  (and yes we all smelled it and thought the same) so this might not be one for those of you who like a passion fruit and salted caramel smell to your shampoo :lol:.

It is orange in colour and is not too gloopy:thumb:

*Sonax say:*

*Penetrates and loosens dirt without damaging the protective wax layer on the paint - its therefore 'wax safe'. Cleans all paint, rubber, plastic, vinyl and glass surfaces, leaving a high gloss finish.Its dilution ratio is around 30:1, which makes each wash cost about 13 pence. The pack also includes a handy measuring cup*

Ok so decent description and looks to be good value.

*The Method:*

Mrs P's Mini was as usual in a real state so really needed a good clean, it was covered in dust, traffic film and general filth and it had only been washed a week ago (i think she might be moonlighting as a rally driver)



The car was snowfoamed as usual prior to the test



Whilst the foam was dwell the wash buckets needed preparing.

2 vials of the shampoo were added to the running water.

The instructions on the vials stated that 25ml of shampoo would make 5ltrs of solution so i added 2 of them with 10 ltrs of water into the wash bucket.

The mixture ended up pretty foamy and certainly looked good, in adddition to this it seemed to smell nicer too :thumb:



The car was then rinsed off prior to washing.



As you can see from the pictures the shampoo solution is not too foamy which is ok and the other thing that struck me was that the wash pad seemed to be a little grabby and didnt glide over the paintwork as i would have liked



On the + side it was a very good dryer, as you can see from the bonnet shot the standing water was literally falling off the bonnet and as it was pretty warm it was nice to have that extra help:thumb:

And the finish was lovely and clean so really happy with that.

And when i checked the rinse bucket at the end you could see there was some filth in there so it was cleaning well.



*Price:*

£4.95 from here:http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washi...poos/sonax-gloss-shampoo-500ml/prod_1327.html

So at £4.95 it seems pretty cheap for 500ml compared to some of the competition but at 50ml pre wash that would only be 10 washes from the bottle making it 49p per wash so not hugely good value but ok.:thumb:

*Would I use it again?:*

Possibly not if i am honest... and this is just down to the lubricity on the paintwork. The shampoo is an effective cleaner, LSP safe and drys well unlike alot of modern shampoos but for me it just needs more lubricity 

*Conclusion:*

Sonax Deep Gloss shampoo is an effective cleaning shampoo and would possibly be worthy of consideration if you are in the market for a new shampoo and is an excellent dryer so will save time in the drying process.
I imagine however it would really come into its own during the winter when a good 'cleaner' is required.

*Thanks for reading :thumb:*


----------

